# Plastic To Oil



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Pretty cool machine this guy invented. Plastic is made from oil so why not turn it back into oil.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

That is a nice find ,the first time that I have seen recovery on a small scale, 
here is a link for garbage to oil 
Oil from Garbage: Interesting Thing of the Day


----------



## Lonewufcry (Jul 26, 2010)

finding ways to obtain fuel is always helpful thanks for the feed


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

that system probably needs as much fuel/energy to run as it gets out in usable oil. 

the better systems use a catalyst to crack the hydrocarbons do a search for 
"catalytic depolymerization" some fun with an 80% net energy return sest of all you can rug wood, plastic tires dead animals anything with hydrocarbons


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

pdx210 said:


> that system probably needs as much fuel/energy to run as it gets out in usable oil.
> 
> the better systems use a catalyst to crack the hydrocarbons do a search for
> "catalytic depolymerization" some fun with an 80% net energy return sest of all you can rug wood, plastic tires dead animals anything with hydrocarbons


I was looking for the term ,you mention, it looks promising


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)




----------

